
Code reviews: WTF's/m (2008) - FrankyHollywood
http://www.osnews.com/story/19266/WTFs_m
======
FrankyHollywood
A new hire was really offended that we sometimes make fun of extremely bad
code in our codebase (not even made by him). The kind of code that makes you
shout "jezus, guys, come look at this, wtf was this guy thinking!"

And everyone stands at your desk making fun and comments.

It made him insecure, so I showed him this classic comic :)

